# A Java Exception has occured.



## mrbela (14. Nov 2014)

Hey Leute!

Ich will mein Programm als .jar-File ausführen und es poppt nur ein kleines Fenster auf mit der Fehlermeldung:

"Java Virtual Machine Launcher

A Java Exception has occured".

Leider kriege ich die Java-Konsole nicht angezeigt und sehe daher überhaupt nicht den Stacktrace.. 

Wie kriege ich eine Chance den Fehler einsehen zu können?

Ich danke Euch für die Hilfe!


----------



## arilou (14. Nov 2014)

Auf der Kommandozeile

java -jar _myprogram.jar_

eingeben, anstatt einen Doppelklick auf die .jar .
Setzt natürlich voraus, dass du halbwegs mit der Ms-Dos-Kommandozeile vertraut bist.


----------

